# starting with beersmith2



## Cummy (28/12/16)

Ive just downloaded the free trial of beersmith. Is there a profile that I can download that is preset or do I have to input all the data?


----------



## warra48 (28/12/16)

It already has loads of profiles installed.
Click on Profiles at the top, and then select from there.

Most of us who use BS2 will enter our own equipment and save it as our own profile. You can edit it if you find it needs it.


----------



## Bridges (28/12/16)

Does it have a braumeister profile?


----------



## warra48 (28/12/16)

I brew 3V, so don't know about BrauMeister.

Someone with more knowledge of the BM system, what have you done?


----------



## bwhouse (29/12/16)

Bridges said:


> Does it have a braumeister profile?


If you go to the File menu and then Addons you can install an equipment profile addon for BrauMeister and Grainfather. Should give you a base equipment profile to start with


----------

